# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  دوستان مشكل در خصوص كار با treeview

## m_kafman

دوستان عزيز اكثر تاپيك ها را در خصوص treeview خوندم اما همچنان مشكل دارم

ببينيد من يك جدول پايگاه داده دارم.

id مربوط به parent است  , zircod مربوط به والد . اما نكته مهم اينجاست  همانطور كه در پايگاه داده مي بينيد id رو از يك شروع شده و من نيز در treeview با يكي كم كردن از آن يعني از صفر ايندكس ها را تعيين ميكنم 

اما وقتي كه دارم treeview رو از پايگاه داده مي سازم هر نودي كه درج مي شود AbsoluteIndex آن نيز تغيير ميكند


من چكار كنم تا بتوانم هر ركوردي رو كه پيدا كردم مربوط به كدام والد است در treeview نيز بتوانم آنرا پيدا كنم و به آن اضافه نمايم


خواهشا راهنمايي بفرمائيد

----------


## m_kafman

بابا جوابي نيست

من هرچي تو اين زمينه نمونه مثال بود تست كردم مشكل دارند

----------

